# Is something wrong???



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

Just picked up a 01 Silverado 3500 and am putting a MVP plus I have on it. Got the mounts on and they seem way low, is this normal? I will crank up the t bars but I don't think you can get more than an inch or two. How high should my mounts be?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

That mount is F'd. But as for height, that is why Western allows you to remove the receivers. Big thing is to make sure a frame is level and you are not bottoming out.


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

kimber750 said:


> That mount is F'd. But as for height, that is why Western allows you to remove the receivers. Big thing is to make sure a frame is level and you are not bottoming out.


 Why do you mean by "F'd"?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

In pic it appears to be shifted sideways.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if it does not have the extra 2 suspension it looks about right...i have an 02 and will measure and post back later(i do have the extra 2 option)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> In pic it appears to be shifted sideways.


That lateral placement of that bottom channel to the right is not supposed to be that way, eh ??


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks right to me, the bottom of my receivers are just above some curbs, and scrape others. Can measure it tomorrow if you like but I think you are good.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've got a set of new ones on the shelf, hafta look. Tech term by your pic is its bent. I could be . Guys don't take them off. Then pull into a parking lot with high curbs and they get wacked


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, that is called "wacked" I get it now...


Lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Like when my wife WACKS me in the head when I do something stupid.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Like when my wife WACKS me in the head when I do something stupid.


Wondered why your right side of your head is dented. I guess she's right handed ?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pic should be of passenger mount, looks to be moved outward a bit, bolt appear to be at an angle, receivers don't appear to line up with mount if compare them horizontally. Could be just the way the pic was taken.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It may just be optical, but it doesn't look right. That's the thing with used stuff. You don't no how good it is till ya put it on.


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

I think the mount is supposed to be offset cause my 04s mount is the same way. I just want to know if I can even run with the mount this low and is it normal.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

measured the pin on my 02, sits at 14 inches, but thats with the extra 2 suspension option
i would think it is ok....counterweight should maintain the height


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ice hockey said:


> I think the mount is supposed to be offset cause my 04s mount is the same way. I just want to know if I can even run with the mount this low and is it normal.
> 
> View attachment 167957
> 
> ...


Looks better in these pics.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

You pics are quite confusing to me, I don't know if it's the gravel or the fact that you're looking down at an angle. The one pic looks like the receiver is sitting on the ground.


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

Jeep_thing said:


> You pics are quite confusing to me, I don't know if it's the gravel or the fact that you're looking down at an angle. The one pic looks like the receiver is sitting on the ground.


 It's 5.5" off the ground-sorry about the bad pics


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay, now I'm confused.

I get the whole bent receivers being correct to align different width frames with the standard width plow frames. 

What I don't get is why the height is in question without a plow attached? I've read countless times on these forums that its the angle / parallelism of the blades a frame to the ground, more than the height of the truck. 
If you put the blade on the truck, how is the a frame in comparison to the ground ? Of its back-pitched, time for timbrens, bigger torsion rods, or a bigger truck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Some Chevy's sit low, but a 3500 shouldn't. May need to crank up ,or install heavier TBs. And maybe a new set of receivers.


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> Some Chevy's sit low, but a 3500 shouldn't. May need to crank up ,or install heavier TBs. And maybe a new set of receivers.


How would new receivers help?


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Okay, now I'm confused.
> 
> I get the whole bent receivers being correct to align different width frames with the standard width plow frames.
> 
> ...


 At 5.5" ground clearance WITHOUT THE BLADE ATTACHED I don't know if I will have enough clearance now let alone with 900lbs off the front


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ice hockey said:


> How would new receivers help?


The picture may be deceiving, but they look bent to me. The mounts look rusted. The inner rod that the receiver fits into, what shape are they in? I've seen them worn/ rusted. Per the install instructions are you roughly at the needed height?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would also have washers on onside of frame, not just the bolt head


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ice hockey said:


> At 5.5" ground clearance WITHOUT THE BLADE ATTACHED I don't know if I will have enough clearance now let alone with 900lbs off the front


Ok,
then crank up the torsion bars like you said you "will", put the blade on the truck and place it on a nice flat, level surface.

If you have any doubts about it, which by this thread alone, you do, then purchasing new "heavier duty" torsion bars that will carry the weight of the 900 lb plow (they really weigh that much ?) on the front is a really, really good idea at this point. Once you have them in, put the plow on the front and check the plow frame again (the one on the blade and not the truck) for parallelism and take a few side shots. Post them. IF it's back pitched towards the truck , meaning the blade frame (I would call it a quadrant) then increasing the height of the truck is the way to go.

All this back and forth when you obviously know what to do.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> i would also have washers on onside of frame, not just the bolt head


I took a quick look at the install instructions, per what I read, there is supposed to be a U shaped steel piece on the inside for frame reinforcement. And his frame looks thin. He needs to crank up his bars.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That is low. When you hang the plow, you will be down at the ground. I am guessing you have stock suspension with stock sized tires?

You need to change your keys on those trucks to "green keys". (They became standard on the 05 and up trucks) They will re-index the torsion key so you will gain extra height. I would also put shock extensions or new 2" longer shocks and timbrens on with that much plow on the front.

Measured the two trucks I have here with brackets and buckets on them and the dump is 9" to ground and the other is 10". Both have the above mentioned but are also running 32" and 33" tall tires


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

guess i should have mentioned i also have 1 size bigger tires....265 10 ply and stock was 245


----------

